# SIG Pro Redesign?



## PistolPackingParson (Aug 3, 2007)

I own a 226R and a SP2022 with an SA 220 Carry on the way. I've owned many SIGs over the years- first handgun being a P228 16 years ago. I fell in love with the 2022 and bought one, had a KC custom CCW holster built for it, bought 12 hi-cap mags; and then I bought a second 2022. Who said the French could do nothing right? (Vive la'France!) I love the P210-like modular design and a the trigger pull smoother than anything the company has produced since that same 210.

Now I've heard SIG is redesigning the 2022? Anyone have a friend of a friend in the know?


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

what did the French do? i know they don't have anything to do w/sigs except their police force use them.


----------



## PistolPackingParson (Aug 3, 2007)

The SIG Pro exists in its present form entirely because of France. SIG submitted the 2009 for approval against the HK P2000. The French told SIG to make a list of significant changes-making the 2022 what it is- and it wold adopt the gun over the the HK. They redesigned the controls and the firing system and altered the trigger and its reset (if I'm not mistaken) You can feel a difference b/w it and the 2009 or 2340. 

IMO, these changes would not have occurred if the French Government hadn't demanded the changes...And the SP2022 wouldn't now be SIG's #1 selling gun in the US.


----------

